

You Think Knol Sucks? I've Got the Perfect Knol Article For You... - babyshake
http://jamtoday.beehold.us/post/51358242/you-think-knol-sucks-ive-got-the-perfect-knol-article

======
hansmoleman
The Perplexed Guide For the Dumb story is one of the weirder things I've ever
read.

